# Interesting Living Composers?



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm looking for someone to follow.

Thnx


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

tonal or not?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Follow as in Twitter (so says interesting things) or just to explore their works (so interesting music)?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Interesting music. I prefer tonal.


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm looking for someone to follow.
> 
> Thnx


Didn’t the last composer you followed have to take out a restraining order? 🤭


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Try Christopher Gunning. Comes from a background of writing for TV and cinema - his music has the dramatic touch firmly in place. The scoring is terrific - very colorful, idiomatic and full. Most of the symphonies have been recorded now (there are 13) and the violin concerto is one of the most beautiful in the modern repertoire.


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a living composer and my Instagram is "statest16" actually a lot of good nature photo's

David Ludwig and Lara Poe also good living composers likely both on twitter


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm looking for someone to follow.
> 
> Thnx


Have you explored Philip Glass? I’d have thought that he does your sort of thing.

If not, I think you may like Lera Auerbach, and possibly some of Alvin Curran too - Inner Cities.

If you feel like a challenge, how about Francois Bernard Mâche’s Vigiles?


----------



## 4chamberedklavier (12 mo ago)

What do you think about film composers? or even videogame soundtrack composers


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> tonal or not?


I don't think you can divide all or even most contemporary composers into "tonal or not". John Corigliano doesn't completely fit into either category, nor do David Del Tredici or Joan Tower, to name three of the most prominent American composers of the late 20th / early 21st centuries. Looking at the careers of those three, Tower has the most obviously atonal background and roots, yet has composed much wonderful and almost entirely tonal music. And as she was one of my teachers, I can attest to her knowledge of and devotion to traditional classical music.
Check out Tower's delightful Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman:
Joan Tower's "Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman #6" - YouTube


----------



## mossyembankment (Jul 28, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm looking for someone to follow.
> 
> Thnx


Ned Rorem is technically alive...

I enjoy Timo Andres lately.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No way. The last time I made a list of favourite living composers, a couple were dead within a few months. Not doing that again.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

fluteman said:


> I don't think you can divide all or even most contemporary composers into "tonal or not". John Corigliano doesn't completely fit into either category, nor do David Del Tredici or Joan Tower, to name three of the most prominent American composers of the late 20th / early 21st centuries. Looking at the careers of those three, Tower has the most obviously atonal background and roots, yet has composed much wonderful and almost entirely tonal music. And as she was one of my teachers, I can attest to her knowledge of and devotion to traditional classical music.
> Check out Tower's delightful Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman:
> Joan Tower's "Fanfare for the Uncommon Woman #6" - YouTube


yeah, I get that although the simple question gets a straight answer as a starting point for the thread. I love Corigliano but don't know much Del Tredici. Did Tower teach you composition?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm looking for someone to follow.
> 
> Thnx


I think you're looking for a cult leader. You can follow me if you like but I'll need all of your money ... all of it.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> yeah, I get that although the simple question gets a straight answer as a starting point for the thread. I love Corigliano but don't know much Del Tredici. Did Tower teach you composition?


No, she was a piano / chamber music teacher in those long ago days.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Tonal... alive... and FEMALE! I'm particularly smitten with Jennifer Higdon.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't think of very many living tonal composers I find all that interesting. Joseph Schwantner has some energetic and colorful pieces. Try his percussion concerto. And there's Leonardo Balada from Spain. His works are fairly well represented on Naxos.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I've enjoyed Esa-Pekka Salonen's music, especially the instrumental concertos. The last cd I bought by him contains the cello concerto played by Yo-Yo Ma--I think I'll give it a spin to see how I still like it!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Gubaidulina gets my vote, but she's 90 yrs. old. I hope she's able to still compose. John Adams is another one of my favorite living composers. He's in his mid-70s. I also like Pēteris Vasks, but, like Adams, he's in his mid-70s. I was hoping for some good things for Dobrinka Tabakova, but it seems she's kind of faded away. She had a hugely successful album on ECM titled _String Paths_ that featured my favorite contemporary cello concerto. Anna Clyne is doing some interesting work. Keep an eye on her. As for the more avant-garde composers, I haven't really heard any that have been of interest aside from Gubaidulina. It seems all of my favorite post-WWII composers have passed away like Schnittke, Henze, Penderecki, Ligeti, Boulez et. al.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Had some pleasant news earlier this week. John Corigliano is back! He himself said in an interview a few years ago that he was basically done with composing but recently a new saxophone concerto has emerged.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Can anyone explain what tonal music is? Sorry I have never listened to anything composed after WW2 with the exception of maybe 2 works. Still exploring basic repertoire first


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> Can anyone explain what tonal music is? Sorry I have never listened to anything composed after WW2 with the exception of maybe 2 works. Still exploring basic repertoire first



Standard, pleasant sounding melodies. Atonal is very dissonant.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tonal music can be very dissonant. Atonal means no key center. This music emerged way before WW2.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

If you're keen to discover the music of living composers, & to get a better idea about where music is headed in the near & distant future, I'd recommend exploring the following composers & some of their representative works linked below (to start with); though naturally you'll likely respond more favorably to some pieces than others (as do I),

--Magnus Lindberg:













--Anders Hillborg:













Kongsgaard Variations


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaKongsgaard Variations · Calder QuartetBeethoven & Hillborg: Chamber Works℗ 2019 PENTATONEReleased on: 2019-04-19Ensemb...




www.youtube.com




Anders Hillborg (1954): Violin Concerto No. 2 (2016, World Premiere)
Sirens








Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaClarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales" · Martin Fröst · Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester · Esa-Pekka SalonenNordic Concertos...




www.youtube.com












Anders Hillborg - Muoayiyoum - Latvian Radio Choir - Northern Lights


DEAR COPYRIGHT HOLDER, if you have any problems with this being on YouTube, please contact me, and I will remove it immediately. Thank you! *** Latvian Radio...




www.youtube.com





--Peteris Vasks:
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra "Tala gaisma"
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4 by the Navarra String Quartet (Lincoln Center, 7 February 2019)

--Gavin Bryars:
Bryars: Cadman Requiem - Requiem
Gavin Bryars - In Paradisum
Gavin Bryars: The Fifth Century (Trailer) | ECM Records








Super flumina


Provided to YouTube by harmonia mundiSuper flumina · The Orlando ConsortScattered Rhymes (Tarik O'Regan, Guillaume de Machaut, Gavin Bryars)℗ harmonia mundi ...




www.youtube.com





--Robin Holloway:
Violin Concerto: Opening -
Concerto No. 2, Op. 40: I. Allegro assai -








Robin Holloway: Concerto No. 4 for Orchestra, Op. 101 (2004-5)


The English composer, teacher and writer on music, Robin Holloway (b. 1943) has written a substantial body of music in all genres, including orchestral, cham...




www.youtube.com












Robin Holloway - Sea-Surface Full of Clouds, Romanza


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1993 CD release of "Sea-Surface Full of Clouds, Romanza" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





--Per Nørgard:
Per Nørgård (b.1932): Violin Concerto ¨Light Night¨
Per Nørgård: Symphony No.6 "At the End of the Day" (1998/1999)
Per Nørgård - String Quartet no.10 "Harvest Timeless" (2005)
Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 (Leif Segerstam)

--Kaija Saariaho:
Kaija Saariaho: Nymphéa Reflection (2001)
L'amour de loin (Kaija Saariaho)

--Wolfgang Rihm:
Wolfgang Rihm - Lichtes Spiel
7 Passions-Texte: No. 1, Tristis est anima mea
Rihm: "Gesungene Zeit" 1991/92 - Music for Violin and Orchestra - I. Beginning: Quasi Senza
Rihm: "Gesungene Zeit" 1991/92 - Music for Violin and Orchestra - II. Takt 179: Meno Mosso

-Phillip Glass:
Glass: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - I. = 104 - = 120
Glass: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - II. = Ca. 108
Glass: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra - III. = Ca. 150 - Coda: Poco meno = 104
Koyaanisqatsi
PHILIP GLASS - AKHNATEN

--John Harbison:
John Harbison: Ulysses' Bow (1983)
John Harbison (Symphony No. 2)
String Quartet No. 2: I. Fantasia

--John Adams:
Violin Concerto: I. Quarter-note = 78
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - Part I: A New Day
John Adams - Shaker Loops (1982) Score

--Thomas Adés:
Thomas Adès - Violinkonzert op. 24 "Concentric Paths" | Pekka Kuusisto | WDR Sinfonieorchester
Thomas Adès - Piano Quintet

--Poul Ruders
Poul Ruders: Violin Concerto (Erik Heide)
Poul Ruders: Piano Concerto (Rolf Hind)
Nightshade
4 Dances in 1 Movement: No. 1. Whispering
4 Dances in 1 Movement: No. 2. Rocking
4 Dances in 1 Movement: No. 3. Exstatic
4 Dances in 1 Movement: No. 4. Extravagant
Poul Ruders: Dreamland for Soprano, Clarinet and String Quartet 25th August, 2012 Helena Juntunen

--Arvo Part
Arvo Pärt - Tabula rasa
Stabat Mater




Arvo Pärt - MISERERE

--Ivan Moody:
Simeron
Lamentation of the Virgin

--Joanne Metcalf:
Il nome del bel fior: Maria I
Among Dark Whirlwinds

--John Casken:
Violin Concerto (excerpts): John Casken - Orion over Farne
The Dream of Rood: Vetus abit littera
Orion over Farne: I. —
Orion over Farne: II. —
Orion over Farne: IV. —
Orion over Farne: III. —

--Mark Anthony Turnage:
Turnage: Night Dances - 4. Dance 2
The Emerson String Quartet: Last (5th) movement of Mark Anthony Turnage: Shroud
Release
Sarabande

--Esa-Pekka Salonen:
Esa Pekka Salonen, Violin Concerto
Esa-Pekka Salonen: Nyx (2011)








Salonen: Helix (Live)


Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupSalonen: Helix (Live) · Los Angeles Philharmonic · Esa-Pekka SalonenSalonen℗ 2007 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berli...




www.youtube.com





--Erkki-Sven Tüür:
Erkki-Sven Tüür - Violin Concerto - Van Keulen-BBC Phil.-P.Järvi, live 2003 Proms








Tõnu Kaljuste, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra - Erkki-Sven Tüür: Crystallisatio Album Reviews, Songs & More | AllMusic


Discover Erkki-Sven Tüür: Crystallisatio by Tõnu Kaljuste, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tallinn Chamber Orchestra released in 1996. Find album reviews, track lists, credits, awards and more at AllMusic.




www.allmusic.com




Erkki-Sven Tüür- Illuminatio (Viola Concerto)

--Hans Abrahamsen:
Schnee: Canon 1a
Marchenbilder: I. Allegro con movimento

--Bent Sørensen:
Bent Sørensen: The Shadows of Silence - Leif Ove Andsnes








Sirenengesang


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaSirenengesang · Esbjerg EnsembleSorensen: Shadowland℗ 1998 DacapoReleased on: 1998-11-06Conductor: Jules van HessenEns...




www.youtube.com




Bent Sørensen: Second Symphony, for orchestra (2019)








La mattina: I. Lento lugubre


Provided to YouTube by NAXOS of AmericaLa mattina: I. Lento lugubre · Leif Ove AndsnesBent Sørensen: Concertos℗ 2020 DacapoReleased on: 2020-03-20Artist: Lei...




www.youtube.com




Bent Sørensen - Angels' Music for string quartet (1988)
Bent Sørensen - Phantasmagoria for piano trio (2007)

--Harri Vuori:
Harri Vuori: The Moon in three windows part 1.m4v
Harri Vuori: The Moon in three windows part 2.m4v
Harri Vuori: The Moon in three windows part 3.m4v
Harri Vuori: Over moon, under day
Harri Vuori Symphony 2 (2007)
Harri Vuori: String quartet no. 2

--Charlotte Bray:
At the Speed of Stillness
Agnus Dei by Charlotte Bray

--Tristan Murail:
Comme un oeil suspundu et poli par le songe ...

--Peter Eötvös:
Seven: I. First Cadenza
Peter Eötvös: Cosmos (1961/1999)

--Pascal Dusapin:
Quatuor VI 'Hinterland', hapax pour quatuor à cordes & orchestre: l. —

--Alexander Goehr:
Piano Concerto, Op. 33: I. Allegro moderato
Colossos or Panic: I. —

--Colin Matthews:
Matthews: Fourth Sonata (1974-75) - 1. Beginning (Part I) = 60
Colin Matthews: Violin Concerto | Cello Concerto No.2 | Cortège

--David Matthews:
David Matthews ~ Symphony No.8
Symphony No. 9, Op. 140: I. Allegro moderato

--Robert Saxton:
Music to Celebrate the Resurrection of Christ
Chacony

--Gabriel Jackson:
Ite miss est
Cantate Domino
Gabriel Jackson- I am the Rose of Sharon

--Jackson Hill:
Ma fin est mon commencement

--Tarik O'Regan:
Had I Not Seen the Sun
Virelai: Douce dame jolie

--Robert Kyr:
The Singer's Ode

--Stephen Hartke:
Stephen Hartke (The Rose of the Winds)
Symphony No. 3

Of course, there are many more contemporary composers, & I'm sure I've forgotten some that I like...

Edit:...oh yes, such as James MacMillan, here's his fascinating Stabat Mater: James MacMillan - Stabat Mater, & recent Symphony No. 4: James Macmillan - Symphony No.4 (2014-15).


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Oy, so much music. I'm already overwhelmed. You just buried me in, what seems to be, another dumptruck full of steaming wonderful.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Oy, so much music. I'm already overwhelmed. You just buried me in, what seems to be, another dumptruck full of steaming wonderful.


Sorry, I forgot to mention that my long posts on TC--like the one above--are never meant to be tackled all at once, but over time, at your leisure. In other words, they're intended for anyone that's looking for an interesting listening project, or to fill in any gaps.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

With luck, none of the following have passed (or will pass) recently:

Friedrich Cerha
Jón Nordal
Thea Musgrave
Paul Glass (b. 1934)
Bernard Rands
Gilbert Amy
Ellen Taaffe Zwilich
Frederik van Rossum
Gérard Zinsstag
Tomás Marco
Michel Tabachnik
Hugues Dufourt
Geert van Keulen
Klaas de Vries
Ashot Zograbian
Édith Canat de Chizy
Laurent Petitgirard
Eiichi Tada
Chén Qígāng (陈其钢)
Eero Hämeenniemi
José Luis Turina
Harri Viitanen
Luca Francesconi
Alessandro Solbiati
László Tihanyi
Tan Dun
Rolf Wallin
Frédéric Talgorn
Éric Tanguy
Matthias Pintscher


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I've heard of a few on your list -- Tan Dun, Ellen Taafe Zwilich, Thea Musgrave -- but the rest is more dessert on my plate after an already-huge meal.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm looking for someone to follow.
> 
> Thnx



Do you follow one already, Captain?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Do you follow one already, Captain?


Not modern. Right now, my favorite set of works are Beethoven's Symphonies.


----------



## zhsri1 (11 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> Tonal... alive... and FEMALE! I'm particularly smitten with Jennifer Higdon.


The Houston Symphony did the world premiere of her Duo Duel for 2 percussion and orchestra and it was quite good, so I agree with you.


----------



## zhsri1 (11 mo ago)

I struggle to see no-one mentioning Steve Reich...or Michael Nyman. 
Houston Symphony also did the world premiere of Ad Astra by Jimmy López Bellido (this one quite young so with more runway ahead of him than the other 2 unfortunately) and it was exceptionally good, creative and with new sounds.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

zhsri1 said:


> I struggle to see no-one mentioning Steve Reich...or Michael Nyman.


That's because the thread is _Interesting_ Living Composers.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

For some quirky musical fun, try Michael Daugherty and his Metropolis Symphony, based on D.C's Superman and Lois....


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Anna Thorvaldsdottir






*Fred Lerdhal
*
*Spirals*

Augusta Read Thomas - Eos: Goddess of Dawn


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Erkki-Sven Tuur


----------

